# Problems with roblox.com?????



## hombrepeligroso

Hi i have a son and he loves the site www.roblox.com the virtual website for kids. He has been a member for about six months and everything has been going alright. Lately when he plays though it doesnt seem to work. Everytime he opens a game on the site it goes through the same processes of loading as it usually did and then when it reaches the last stage in the loading process which is "waiting for character" he gets kicked of saying that the internet connection to the game server failed. I contacted the tech support via email (because they say that is the fastest way to reach them) and they sent me a email saying that there were a diverse amount of reasons why my son was having this problem. 1. was that my firewall was doing it, as in kicking him off the internet. 2. was that my internet provider was very slow. They told me to play it through a browser that you download from the website that is specificly made for the roblox website. i did that. i checked my fire wall settings and it said nothing about it rejecting that site or blocking it. now maybe im still missing something, thats why i posted this forum so that i can get some help because still im not that good at useing the computer even though i know enough to get by. I think in my mind that maybe it is the site, but i have friends who there kids play it and it works perfectly so i dont know why we are having a problem. It worked before and all of a sudden it just stoped working. If you want i can give you the link to the site if taking a look at it gives you guys anymore help than what i told you. It is: http://www.roblox.com/ 

Thnk you for all your help and if you need anymore information about the settings of my computer please ask all the questions you want.


----------



## Lord Sirian

Hi hombrepeligroso, welcome to TSF.

Have you tried disabling your firewall and attempting to access the site?

You can disable Windows Firewall by doing this.

Start -> Control Panel -> Windows Firewall -> Tick the "Off" checkbox


----------



## Jason09

Also, because Roblox uses scans for a port not in use, not a specific port, it may be necessary if disabling your software firewall does not work to enable DMZ in the router.


----------



## hombrepeligroso

ok thanks is there anything else that i can do so that my son can play if the firewall thing doesnt work?


----------



## hombrepeligroso

i took off the firewall and it only workd for one game, i emailed the site and they said it had nothing to do with anything that they were doing, but no one elese has hat problem but me, so it has to be something with the settings on my computer is there anything else that you guys can think of to help me out here?


----------



## Jason09

Did you try DMZ? What particular software firewall do you have installed?


----------



## hombrepeligroso

how do i find out what type of firewall i have?


----------



## Jason09

Go to Control Panel, then click Security Center. Under Firewall, it should list what you are using.


----------



## Undead motha

hombrepeligroso why would you let your son play roblox?

The game cost more then the Wii (I know someone who's life was sucked constantly from roblox) and Blockland is so much better because you don't have to go to the internet just to get to it. I got the blue screen of death from the evil pit of doom. The admins don't listen to you. plus you can't even bulid. another of my friends was a roblox fan but then his computer started overheating and then it could take it and then it started a fire but he managed to put it out before it really picked up. but his computer was fried and he vowed never to even remember what it is.

It is a curse and a infestion. Please block that site so you will never have to deal with the evil within it self. Blockland is more cheap and the mods don't cost money. also port forwarding is a breeze.


----------



## Conker192

i use the roblox browser too but sudely ine broke becase my bro downloaded google chrome and i uninstalled it and now i cant play roblox nor can i upload .avi files to youtube someone help me
thanks :smile:


----------

